# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Статистика VirusDetector  >  Отчет CyberHelper - статистика сервиса VirusDetector за период 21.03.2021 - 28.03.2021

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено карантинов: *12*, суммарный объем: *493* мб Извлечено файлов: *548*, суммарный объем: *1145* мб Признаны легитимными: *320* Признаны опасными или потенциально-опасными: *14*, в частности:
 c:\program files (x86)\download studio\dstudio.exe - not-a-virus:Downloader.Win32.DStudio.a, карантин B74E2438B7BD9938B060D93DB26D00BA c:\program files (x86)\transmission\qt5core.dll - HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Agentb.gen, карантин B74E2438B7BD9938B060D93DB26D00BA c:\users\user\appdata\local\browserupdphenix\brows  erupdphenix.exe - not-a-virus:HEUR:AdWare.Win32.FakeUpd.gen, карантин B74E2438B7BD9938B060D93DB26D00BA c:\progra~2\zona\zona.exe - not-a-virus:HEUR:Downloader.Win32.Zona.gen, карантин B74E2438B7BD9938B060D93DB26D00BA c:\program files (x86)\download studio\dstudio-gui.exe - not-a-virus:HEUR:Downloader.Win32.DStudio.gen, карантин B74E2438B7BD9938B060D93DB26D00BA c:\program files (x86)\netshield kit\cli.exe - HEUR:Trojan.Win32.DNSChanger.gen, карантин B74E2438B7BD9938B060D93DB26D00BA c:\windows\kmsauto.exe - VHO:HackTool.Win32.HackKMS.zs, карантин A747CCDF0514EE87D23A7EAC831B6E0E c:\users\user\appdata\local\temp\ous7q.exe - not-a-virus:UDS:AdWare.Win32.Agent.xxyphx, карантин B74E2438B7BD9938B060D93DB26D00BA Новые разновидности вредоносных программ, обнаруженные CyberHelper: *6*, в частности:
 c:\program files (x86)\download studio\dstudio-gui.exe - not-a-virus:HEUR:Downloader.Win32.DStudio.gen, карантин B74E2438B7BD9938B060D93DB26D00BA Ожидают классификации: *214*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

